# Closed Caption Frustration



## Packerjohn (Jun 12, 2017)

I just can't figure this out.  I am hard of hearing and enjoy watching my DVDs with Closed Captions (CC).  However, some will just not work for me.  I have no problems with those shows that have a set up (eg:  Hawaii Five-0, Murder She Wrote or Kojak).  However, some shows such as Gunsmoke says CC on the box cover but I have been frustrated how to get it on.  I have tried my remote, I have tried my TV and it's driving me nuts.  We have a HD 50" Panasonic and I have a Panasonic Blue Ray Player.  Both work well, but I really need my CC.  Can't seem to figure out what Chester and Marshall Dillion are whispering about regarding that shady sidewinding drifter.  If there is no "Set Up" at the beginning, I can't seem to get the CC no matter how hard I try.  Please help and thank you kindly, folks.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

I am hard of hearing as well.  You many have to set up your television set to enable Closed Captions. Is that where you watch the DVD.  

See if the closed caption is on.  

Give it a try.  You can't lose by trying.


Scroll the highlighted field down with your arrow keys located on the *Panasonic* remote control until the "CC" option is lit. Press the "OK" button to select and open the *closed*-*caption* menu.Mar 31, 2015
   [h=3]How to Turn on Closed Captioning on a Panasonic TV | Techwalla.com[/h]https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-turn-on-closed-captioning-on-a-panasonic-tv


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks Camper6,  have copied the instructions and will give it a try.


----------

